# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه خاص (دورة توفل)مركز روح الابداع للتدريب

## قصييي

*لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه خاص (دورة توفل)مركز روح الابداع للتدريب
لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه خاص (دورة توفل)مركز روح الابداع للتدريب
لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه خاص (دورة توفل)مركز روح الابداع للتدريب
لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه خاص (دورة توفل)مركز روح الابداع للتدريب


اسم الدوره TOEFL ® iBT "English"

الهدف منها : ـ تحضير المتدرب او المتدربه على لاختبار بديل التوفل . ـ التعريف بالطرق السهلة لحل اختبار بديل التوفل . ـ تساعد على تحسين المستوى اللغوي للحصول على وظيفة أفضل للمتقدم . محتوى الدورة : التعريف بطبيعة اختبار التوفل والطريقة المثلى المتبعة لحله . ـ مراجعة لقواعد اللغة الانجليزية . ـ مراجعة الكلمات المهمة ( التشابه ـ الأضداد والنهايات والبدايات ) ـ حل مسائل تعتمد على السمع وحل الأسئلة . ـ التركيز على عامل الوقت والسرعة دراسه 12 مستوى للغه الانجليزيه.
عدد الايام 360
عدد الساعات التدريبية 500
السعر قبل الخصم شامل رسوم اصدار الشهادة 8500.0 ر.س
حاليا سعر الخصم شامل رسوم الشهاده 6000ريال لمدة اسبوع فقط المميز دراسه 12 مستوى كامل لمدة سنه اضافه لبرنامج التوفل والتحضير له 
طريقة الدراسه
يتم الشرح عن بعد عبر الانترنت عن طريق قاعات صوتية اكترونية وفصول افتراضية
بالصوت والصورة بالاضافة الى عروض تقديمية وكتاب اكتروني
المتدربات مع مدربه والمتدربين مع مدرب 
طريقه ارسال الشهادات
الشهادة نقوم بطبعها بعد تسديد الرسوم وترسل للمتدرب على عنوانه ،عبر شركات الشحن مثل البريد العادي او اراميكس. 
عبر وسائل النقل مثل شركة (فيد يكس او ارامكس او غيرها)

للاشتراك
http://www.roohebda.com/index/reques...ion_aspx/0-172*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم

----------

